# Happy Birthday christiana



## PB Moderating Team (Jun 3, 2012)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-christiana (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## christiana (Jun 3, 2012)

I am so very blessed to celebrate 81 years of His grace today! Time really flies by so quickly and there is so very much yet to learn! Soli deo gloria!


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 3, 2012)

Happy birthday !!!!


----------



## a mere housewife (Jun 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday, dear Nancy! Ruben and I are so blessed to know you. I especially appreciate your luminous love of simply sitting at your Saviour's feet and learning of Him. I pray you will know so many joys this year as you do so, and so many joys also in your family and in answered prayers.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jun 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday Nancy!!!


----------



## The Calvinist Cop (Jun 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## christiana (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you for such precious greetings! It has been a marvelous day and my kids surprised and shocked me with a new lovely recliner along with Starbucks cards and a big birthday dinner! The most precious gift has been noted healing of feelings between siblings over the last while! God is so very good to His children and His bountiful gifts are beyond measure!
Thanks to you Heidi for the lovely rose and I never cease to be amazed at your eloquence and meaningful edifying words to us here on PB; such a treasure to my heart so often. I look forward to sitting at our Savior's feet daily until I see Him! I will be satisfied when I awake in His likeness!


----------



## Berean (Jun 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Nancy! Sorry to be late for the party. Glad to hear your special day is going well.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nancy, happy birthday, belatedly! Hope your year is blessed, healthy and that you get to enjoy ever more of your Savior during it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qhVnLwJCDc

Love and blessings,

Margaret


----------



## christiana (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh thanks Margaret for the greetings from ole blue eyes! No one could sing it better! 
Today is little brother's birthday so he and I went to Sonic and had a burger to celebrate and I once again shared the gospel with him! He is precious to me but he doesnt know the whole truth about our God yet.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 4, 2012)

Dear Nancy, you're so welcome!

Now I will add _your_ little brother to my list of three little brothers for whom I pray that the Lord will be pleased to save!


----------

